# The end



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I knew last year was too good to be true. Just when I thought the Suns were going to put up a tremendous dynasty we find out Amaze has been playing us all along. Here is what will happen.

The Suns have a losing record at the all star break. Minor changes are made to try to get the team back on track but nothing works. Amaze comes back...yay! He's not himself but he has a decent year and puts up around 20 and 10. 

We finish the season slightly above .500 and make the playoffs. We exit in the second round in 6 games.

Oh well...next year with a healthy Amare.



2006-2007 arrives. The Suns make some more additions and are looking strong. This is our year.

However Stat does not play up to par. He's barley getting 18 a game and seems to lack energy. The fans start to complain. The Suns are barley a .500 team. Stat announces that he needs more surgery and will be out for the rest of the season. We barley make the playoffs and exit in the first round

2007-2008 arrives. Will we get it together this year?

No. Nash has lost a step. KT and Grant are gone. Marion is getting tired of carrying the team. Stat is back but still can't get it together. He will play great at time and then disappear. Stat often will miss entire road trips due to minor injuries.

Shortly after the Suns decide to rebuild.

It puts me in tremendous pain to write this, but this is the truth. Amare had his deal and can now sit back, relax, and do whatever he wants. Ask Penny, it's pretty nice to have a guaranteed contracts with an NBA team and Nike. You get a big head, decide you don't need to work out as much, decide you can miss unimportant games because now you are a star, and eventually you decide that you don't even have to work that hard when you are on the floor.

I hope I'm wrong. I hope Amare comes back and becomes the player we think he can be...one of the greatest. However, I know what egos, injuries, and money do to players...

Amare for KG anyone?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

NO. U must have forgot Amare is a man child. He will come back like the hulk and rip the league to shreds.


THE MATRIX 31


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

The suns were weaker then last year no question about that and this kills them. its sad cause I like Amare. Realistically I dont see the Suns making the playoffs because Steve Nash, Shawn Marion and role players cant get it done and Amare would have to give them a huge surge to make them contenders. Who will be your guys starting frontcourt on opening day??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> I knew last year was too good to be true. Just when I thought the Suns were going to put up a tremendous dynasty we find out Amaze has been playing us all along. Here is what will happen.
> 
> The Suns have a losing record at the all star break. Minor changes are made to try to get the team back on track but nothing works. Amaze comes back...yay! He's not himself but he has a decent year and puts up around 20 and 10.
> 
> ...


This get me depressed and im not even a Suns fan..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Won't happen. Amare may never be half the player he was, but if it turns out like that it won't be because he's getting a big head, or lazy. He's a soldier.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Won't happen. Amare may never be half the player he was, but if it turns out like that it won't be because he's getting a big head, or lazy. He's a soldier.


I'll second that. My opinion is that Amare's game was otherwordly-the Big Fundamental couldn't contain him, because his game isn't consistant with what the bigs in this league are taught, and are accustomed to playing. 

That may be in the past, true. 

But he has the personality to maintain his hunger, and adapt to what his body is capable of doing (unlike Mike Finley :curse: ). At 23, the world is still your own - if you're Amare.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Just a bump in the road.

Marion will move back to PF . Jones will probably get the nod for starting SF.

I would expect them to use the remaining portion of the TE to help fill in Jones bench spot with a decent PF or C.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Man, it's over. NO ONE, not even Amare, can recover from that damn microfracture surgery. And I mean NO ONE.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, its not over yet. Amare is only 22, Matrix 27. Nash sure will lose a step in I say 3 or so years, but we still have a good team. Kurt Thomas I'm worried about too, he is old, so is Brian Grant, so is Pat Burke..damn thats our whole frontcourt over 30 now lol. Lets see what James Jones, Diaw, Barbosa can do for us. We may have to rebuild, but lets rebuild around Amare just like the Cavs are building around LeBron. I think Lets get Chris Wilcox for now.

Yes LukeBMW is right. Too good to be true last year.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Man, it's over. NO ONE, not even Amare, can recover from that damn microfracture surgery. And I mean NO ONE.


lol

I guess by no one you are not counting Jason Kidd, John Stockton or Stephen Davis from the Panthers.

While there have some busts after microfracture surgery like Penny, Mashburn and Houston. Chris Webber was able to come back and play, not as effectively but still better than most of the league. And the results on Zach Randolph are still up in the air.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Tiz said:


> lol
> 
> I guess by no one you are not counting Jason Kidd, John Stockton or Stephen Davis from the Panthers.
> 
> While there have some busts after microfracture surgery like Penny, Mashburn and Houston. Chris Webber was able to come back and play, not as effectively but still better than most of the league. And the results on Zach Randolph are still up in the air.


Let me clarify that. NO ONE can come back AND be the same athlete they once were after that surgery. That's what I ment to say.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

count me as a huge micro-fracture pessimist. being a cardinals fan i've seen it destroy the careers of eric swann and andre wadsworth in addition to penny hardaway. granted, apparently amare's knee is in MUCH better shape than all those guys, and he IS very young, but this is devastating. i'm crushed.


----------



## ivote4replay (Sep 15, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Let me clarify that. NO ONE can come back AND be the same athlete they once were after that surgery. That's what I ment to say.



Suns is right. Totally. NOBODY I have heard has comeback and was the same as the once where. Chris Webber did come back and could only shoot and pass. He couldn't jump, therefore couldn't rebound; was a defensive liability b/c of absolutely NO lateral movement. So yeah, he came back and still put up numbers, but still had a tremendous downside. 

Right now, i'm just counting on Amare still being young. Maybe his young body CAN recover from this surgery. 

I still think that the suns can still contend. I mean, sure they'll miss Amare, but they're still a good team.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Not as bad as they had thought:



> Amare Stoudemire's surgery was limited to repairing torn cartilage in his left knee, a ``best-case scenario'' for the Phoenix Suns' All-Star.
> 
> While other players have struggled to come back at full strength after microfracture surgery, Suns team doctor Thomas Carter said Stoudemire doesn't have the same obstacles to overcome.
> 
> ``The rest of the knee was absolutely normal,'' Carter said Wednesday, one day after Stoudemire's surgery. ``It's a best-case scenario when you go in there and there's nothing else wrong with the knee.''


Full article.


----------

